# Introducing The GREEN HORNET!!!!!



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Please allow me to introduce the GREEN HORNET.
> The GREEN Hornet is the only known defence for the highly venomous BROWN HORNET. Just one glance at the GREEN HORNET should render any BROWN HORNETs in the imediate area paralized with fear. The BROWN HORNET'S venom has an adverse affect on the GREEN HORNET. Rather than making it weak, the sting of the BROWN HORNET only acts to make the GREEN HORNET that much stronger.
> If I were a BROWN HORNET I would not even want to be in the same county when the GREEN HORNET came buzzing through.:teeth:
> 
> Now with out further adue I present to you the mighty GREEN HORNET!!!!!!!!!


Looks Great!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your gay....:chortle:

What is that....the Bazaro World version of what I have.....:noidea:

Yours is ugly green....don't you know green bows don't shoot outside.:doh:

and it's not even an Elite.....:nyah:

I will print out the pics....and use them as targets....ain't nobody scared of you or that thing.....and besides.....Your "Green Hornet" could be the ish....but the problem is it's YOUR "Green Hornet"....your still the shooter :moon:


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

I likey


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your gay....:chortle:
> 
> What is that....the Bazaro World version of what I have.....:noidea:
> 
> ...




LOL 
It's nice out what can I say. Getting the itch real bad right now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> LOL
> It's nice out what can I say. Getting the itch real bad right now.


It is.....but I can't shoot today unfortunately 

But it's no biggie....July is a long ways off. :wink: 

But not long.....I am tweaking the bow now...... 

I just need to be able to shoot it for a bit at 60 yds.....but I think a piece of equipment is gonna change.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

WoW, looks like you got the 110 volt model. But if you are going to shoot it outdoors you will need a long extension chord, or is that the rechargeable model?

Sure is a sweet looking bow.

I saw the new Alphamax in Jade the other day and it was probably the nicest looking bow I've ever seen, but the Green Hornet is a close contender.

I can also see that it has already stirred the Brown Hornet...

thenson


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> Please allow me to introduce the GREEN HORNET.
> The GREEN Hornet is the only known defence for the highly venomous BROWN HORNET. Just one glance at the GREEN HORNET should render any BROWN HORNETs in the imediate area paralized with fear. The BROWN HORNET'S venom has an adverse affect on the GREEN HORNET. Rather than making it weak, the sting of the BROWN HORNET only acts to make the GREEN HORNET that much stronger.
> If I were a BROWN HORNET I would not even want to be in the same county when the GREEN HORNET came buzzing through.:teeth:
> 
> Now with out further adue I present to you the mighty GREEN HORNET!!!!!!!!!



are those spiral cams on there ? what size spirals what draw length and what limb deflection and how many pounds??

oh yea green fusion was always my favorite riser color, any time your tired of that riser I'll take it off your hands, because I shoot those 06 Protec risers better than the elite series riser, I guess I like the give in it better than the rigid feel of the elite shoot through. 

What arrows ya shootin with that one????? oh and if your going to shoot field with it take those limb alphasox off because if they move up or down on that limb your point of impact will move also and then the brown hornet will get ahead of ya. either leave them off and live with the vibs or get the older mushroom that bolt down they didn't move but carry a spare in case one breaks.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bees said:


> are those spiral cams on there ? what size spirals what draw length and what limb deflection and how many pounds??
> 
> oh yea green fusion was always my favorite riser color, any time your tired of that riser I'll take it off your hands, because I shoot those 06 Protec risers better than the elite series riser, I guess I like the give in it better than the rigid feel of the elite shoot through.
> 
> What arrows ya shootin with that one????? oh and if your going to shoot field with it take those limb alphasox off because if they move up or down on that limb your point of impact will move also and then the brown hornet will get ahead of ya. either leave them off and live with the vibs or get the older mushroom that bolt down they didn't move but carry a spare in case one breaks.


Yep them are spirals on there I just don't like any of the other cams. I have been pieceing her together for about 3 months now. it's an 06 riser with #2 spiral cams, 74 deflection xt2000 limbs, and SIXX STRINGS
SPECS are 26 5/8 inch draw and she maxes at aprox 48 pounds.
36 inch aep front rod, 8 inch side rod, protuner rest, specialty peep, sureloc supreme 400, 29mm sureloc black eagle w/.7 diopeter lens, victory v-force 500's. 

I'm like you I shoot the protecs alot better than the elites. I sold my blue fusion protec to buy a green fusion proelite and have been kicking myself in the arse every day since then for that move.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It is.....but I can't shoot today unfortunately
> 
> But it's no biggie....July is a long ways off. :wink:
> 
> ...



I had other things to do today as well, but I did manage to get out and shoot a few shots this evening. I can describe it in 3 letters OMG
I haven't even started fine tuning anything yet and I was shooting 6 arrow groups at 40 yards that were all touching, and that was with my indoor set up. 
If I didn't have 2 more weeks of league I'd already have it set up for outdoors and I would go shoot greencastle tomorrow. It's a 3D shoot, but their 3d course is set up on the field course so I ussually shoot the field targets instead of the foam ones.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> oh and if your going to shoot field with it take those limb alphasox off because if they move up or down on that limb your point of impact will move also and then the brown hornet will get ahead of ya. either leave them off and live with the vibs or get the older mushroom that bolt down they didn't move but carry a spare in case one breaks.


BS....first of all I have had the ones on my PE in since I got the bow in Aug.....they haven't moved at all. 

second of all.....Back a few years ago....I used to use one of those portable bow presses....I would take them on and off and shoot with them back and forth nothing moved. Even when I would shoot with them on for a few rounds then take them off for a few ends I wouldn't have to move my sight. 

One of my first 300 Vegas rounds was shot with half with them and one without....:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> BS....first of all I have had the ones on my PE in since I got the bow in Aug.....they haven't moved at all.
> 
> second of all.....Back a few years ago....I used to use one of those portable bow presses....I would take them on and off and shoot with them back and forth nothing moved. Even when I would shoot with them on for a few rounds then take them off for a few ends I wouldn't have to move my sight.
> 
> One of my first 300 Vegas rounds was shot with half with them and one without....:wink:


Who's that? :chortle:

He can't possibly be any good if he's shooting with Alphashoxs.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> BS....first of all I have had the ones on my PE in since I got the bow in Aug.....they haven't moved at all.
> 
> second of all.....Back a few years ago....I used to use one of those portable bow presses....I would take them on and off and shoot with them back and forth nothing moved. Even when I would shoot with them on for a few rounds then take them off for a few ends I wouldn't have to move my sight.
> 
> One of my first 300 Vegas rounds was shot with half with them and one without....:wink:



whatever hornet, It comes to mind that no matter what I post your just going to say the opposite anyway even if ya know or not.. 

mine moved on me and changed my point of impact so I don't have them anymore.. I got the mushrooms on now for test so far they haven't caused any issues..


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

David. I forgot to mention that the bow's looking pretty good. :thumb:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Great looking rig, BowGod...I'd like some funky green strings to put on my Jade Vantage Pro...Maybe just a tad darker than those, though...The green Fusion color is badd-azz, but my personal Fave is the black riser fading up to red and orange Flames...I passed on an UltraTec of that color , with 28" draw Spirals...Shoulda got it, it was back when I had money, and a bit more job security...Now I'm scared to order a doz. top-shelf carbon arrows!..L.O.L...Good Luck with that Green Hornet bow...Harperman


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice rig BowGod... :thumb: :cheers:

Is it me, or is this dl too long? :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Nice rig BowGod... :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> Is it me, or is this dl too long? :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:



hard to tell, he is leaning back some though, but heck any port in a storm will work..


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Nice rig BowGod... :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> Is it me, or is this dl too long? :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:


*That is what the "arm thingy" is for.....

Ohh yeah...."Heyyyy BUZZ BOY.....My bow is prettier than yours":nyah::nyah::nyah:*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> whatever hornet, It comes to mind that no matter what I post your just going to say the opposite anyway even if ya know or not..
> 
> mine moved on me and changed my point of impact so I don't have them anymore.. I got the mushrooms on now for test so far they haven't caused any issues..


Well maybe you should stop saying stuff that is BS :zip::wink:


Seriously....if you can't take someone....be it me or anyone else not agreeing with you.....then maybe you need to not post.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well maybe you should stop saying stuff that is BS :zip::wink:
> 
> 
> Seriously....if you can't take someone....be it me or anyone else not agreeing with you.....then maybe you need to not post.



I just make this stuff up to get a response out of you and it works everytime. did you shoot sectionals???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> I just make this stuff up to get a response out of you and it works everytime. did you shoot sectionals???


You aren't that sharp....

Nope....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> You aren't that sharp....
> 
> Nope....


yea I am

for a Hoyt cam.5 there is on one timing setting, that is in sync where both cams hit the stops together all other settings and not considered in time, timing can be set for either cam to be advanced or ******ed from one another but you do so at the expense of synchronization see... they ya go...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> yea I am
> 
> for a Hoyt cam.5 there is on one timing setting, that is in sync where both cams hit the stops together all other settings and not considered in time, timing can be set for either cam to be advanced or ******ed from one another but you do so at the expense of synchronization see... they ya go...


You aren't as sharp as you think....not only does that have ZERO to do with what I was talking about......

You weren't making anything up....that is what I was talking about.:doh:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey BowGod are those the new sprials on your bow? does yours have the 3 draw stop positions like the new ones? how did you set those cams? top hitting first or bottom hitting first? I got a guy that wants his bow set up so that his bottom cam is hitting first and then the top about one string width apart. I have always set up just the other way, top hits first just before the bottom.. Am I missing something or is just total personal prefrence???


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bees said:


> Hey BowGod are those the new sprials on your bow? does yours have the 3 draw stop positions like the new ones? how did you set those cams? top hitting first or bottom hitting first? I got a guy that wants his bow set up so that his bottom cam is hitting first and then the top about one string width apart. I have always set up just the other way, top hits first just before the bottom.. Am I missing something or is just total personal prefrence???



NO those are the old spirals. they have 3 draw stop possitions 65,60,55% let off. each possition shortens the draw about 1/4 inch.
The cam setting I think varies from one person to the next. setting the top cam to hit first decreases the let off, setting it to hit after the bottom cam increases the let off so it depends on what the shooter likes. 
I like low let off so I set my top cam to hit just before the bottom, but I have shot them the other way around and found no difference in how it performs it just gave me a little more valley.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> NO those are the old spirals. they have 3 draw stop possitions 65,60,55% let off. each possition shortens the draw about 1/4 inch.
> The cam setting I think varies from one person to the next. setting the top cam to hit first decreases the let off, setting it to hit after the bottom cam increases the let off so it depends on what the shooter likes.
> I like low let off so I set my top cam to hit just before the bottom, but I have shot them the other way around and found no difference in how it performs it just gave me a little more valley.


I think on the old cams the # of holes you had depended on your cam size. On my old PTs with 3000s I had to shoot a #1 spiral...there were only two holes. My bows with 2000s had three.

But I don't know too many people that like the bottom cam hitting first on spirals, C2s, cam & 1/2, or a dual cam. If you creep tune your bow most usually find their top cam hitting a hair early to dead on.


----------

